# DIY Cold Storage room in basement or root cellar



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

Its the place to share my cold storage room, I think !

To preserve my vegetables from my kitchen garden and store my canning.

See: ---> *My Cold storage room building pictures.*

My nice vegetable bins:


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you have root cellar or cold room at home?


----------

